# 4 Word Story



## JoshuaNY

Saw this on another forum (Non food related) and thought it would be fun to see what we come up with here. We will write a story together. You can only use 4 words for your entry. And you can not make more then one post in a row. Lets see what we get.  


There was a fisherman....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Rabbi and John Lennon.............


----------



## vitauta

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Rabbi and John Lennon.............



who spun fish tales....


----------



## MSC

Together became Zen Buddhists


----------



## vitauta

mystifying above and below


----------



## Aunt Bea

as within so without


----------



## MSC

Confusing everybody in sight


----------



## vitauta

neither fish nor fowl


----------



## MSC

vitauta said:


> neither fish nor fowl


Categorizes the extra terrestrials


----------



## Aunt Bea

that gazed from afar


----------



## MSC

Before abducting human females


----------



## Aunt Bea

which they quickly returned


----------



## vitauta

seemingly unharmed and unchanged


----------



## jusnikki

Until one dark night


----------



## Aunt Bea

the women started singing


----------



## vitauta

"give peace a chance"


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

But then they stopped.


----------



## chopper

No one knows why...


----------



## Dawgluver

But peace was restored


----------



## chopper

Until they heard a...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

purple alien giraffe's mews.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

about views that amuse


----------



## Aunt Bea

and soothe Yoko Ono


----------



## vitauta

Aunt Bea said:


> and soothe Yoko Ono



like apples turning brown


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

get zoo monkeys drunk


----------



## Zhizara

and giraffes turning purple


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

boggles the frail mind


----------



## lifesaver

causing everyone to go


----------



## Zhizara

Did you see that?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

No, I really didn't


----------



## Aunt Bea

it happened so fast!


----------



## hamm4

What did you see?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

You won't believe me


----------



## Zhizara

but I'm pretty sure


----------



## chopper

if I tell you.


----------



## Zhizara

you'll be able to


----------



## babetoo

make the very best


----------



## hamm4

Conclusion from my story


----------



## Aunt Bea

about a fisherman's life


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

That ended over there


----------



## MSC

So storyline two begins


----------



## babetoo

a man and a woman


----------



## Zhizara

were at the zoo


----------



## vitauta

both of them were


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Completely in love again


----------



## MSC

When the monkeys watching


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thought they were sappy


----------



## lifesaver

and put on their


----------



## MSC

Blowing big raspberries routine


----------



## Zhizara

the couple laughed and


----------



## MSC

Stuck their tongues out


----------



## Dawgluver

The monkeys grabbed them


----------



## chopper

And pulled hard until


----------



## hamm4

They bit their hands


----------



## Zhizara

trying to free their


----------



## hamm4

Tongues from darn monkeys


----------



## Zhizara

The zoo was closing


----------



## hamm4

They didn't know what


----------



## chopper

...to do.  Then suddenly...


----------



## hamm4

All lights went out


----------



## chopper

All was calm again


----------



## Dawgluver

Except for the screeching


----------



## hamm4

Couple who were scared


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

They were saved by


----------



## Somebunny

A zookeeper in training.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

panties on his head


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Flowing in the wind


----------



## MSC

Sailed out in space


----------



## jusnikki

screaming cake, cake, cake


----------



## hamm4

I have to get


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My head on straight.


----------



## MSC

Before the cops come


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

To investigate the monkeys


----------



## Zhizara

who were now acting


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Like perfect angels. But


----------



## MSC

Were laughing up their


----------



## Somebunny

Sleeves?  Wait, monkeys don't


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

wear sleeves. Something suspicious


----------



## MSC

Lurks in the park


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Mad monkey cyborg scientists


----------



## Zhizara

Not again!  Last time,


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

they set fire to


----------



## MSC

A very fat tourist


----------



## babetoo

he burned for days.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Because he wasn't human


----------



## Somebunny

He was a scarecrow!


----------



## Aunt Bea

A scarecrow filled with


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Palm fronds and tar


----------



## MSC

Scared away the crows


----------



## hamm4

But they came back


----------



## JoshuaNY

the very next day


----------



## CWS4322

to eat the corn.


----------



## MSC

But didn't have butter


----------



## babetoo

but they ate anyway!


----------



## MSC

Stuffing cobs in gobs


----------



## Zhizara

down their insatiable gullets.


----------



## hamm4

Off they flew to


----------



## chopper

Find even more food.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

The current monkey cyborgs


----------



## chopper

Were mingling around town...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

The police shot them


----------



## chopper

before they got to...


----------



## simonbaker

make up any excuses.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

The bodies were examined


----------



## chopper

in a very secret...


----------



## hamm4

When suddenly they heard


----------



## babetoo

part of the station


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Their electronics were removed


----------



## MSC

And the corpses cremated


----------



## babetoo

scattered in the sea


----------



## simonbaker

fish munchies for all.


----------



## chopper

People were heard laughing


----------



## simonbaker

on a sunny day.


----------



## hamm4

Suddenly they heard a


----------



## Somebunny

Voice like an angel


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

with suspect dress sense


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Looked like David Bowie


----------



## vitauta

singing station to station


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

the conductor dropped his


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Toy poodle pocket watch


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Luckily it was made


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Of flubber and blubber


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

and all things nice


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

So it bounced twice


----------



## MSC

With sugar and spice


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sprinkling like pixie dust


----------



## Zhizara

back in his pocket


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

"Awesome!" he said grinning


----------



## MSC

Skipping down the lane


----------



## hamm4

To the train to


----------



## simonbaker

get more pixie dust.


----------



## babetoo

to sprinkle the children


----------



## simonbaker

with the vibrant glitter.


----------



## hamm4

And make them disappear


----------



## simonbaker

into the great unknown.


----------



## CWS4322

Where Peter Pan awaits


----------



## simonbaker

very patiently for them...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

To make his army


----------



## simonbaker

happy for being there


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

To conquer neverland. They


----------



## simonbaker

loved them all, but.....


----------



## Daizymae

a tasty recipe here.


----------



## simonbaker

in the test kitchen


----------



## CWS4322

of America. The chefs


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

were aliens from the


----------



## CWS4322

East. They couldn't read


----------



## simonbaker

but they could write


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

In ancient cuniform script


----------



## simonbaker

all in secret code


----------



## babetoo

and not a clue


----------



## Dawgluver

they had nose hair


----------



## simonbaker

which was very bothersome


----------



## Dawgluver

Until it was braided


----------



## MSC

With ribbons tied on


----------



## simonbaker

the end of it.


----------



## MSC

And went to Tahiti


----------



## simonbaker

to have some fun


----------



## MSC

Met a native girl


----------



## simonbaker

her name was jasmine


----------



## MSC

Her grass skirt swished


----------



## simonbaker

and blew in the


----------



## Somebunny

Warm tropical island breeze.


----------



## simonbaker

that sounds so good


----------



## hamm4

Until a sudden sound


----------



## simonbaker

made a loud noise


----------



## Somebunny

Thunder in the distance


----------



## hamm4

Began to rumble through


----------



## babetoo

the town at night


----------



## MSC

Short circuited the transformer


----------



## babetoo

plunged into the dark.


----------



## simonbaker

down the steep embankment


----------



## babetoo

where he died


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

His trousers bright pink
What I'm dyslexic


----------



## simonbaker

in the bright sunshine


----------



## MSC

Coconuts fell off palms


----------



## simonbaker

watch out below everyone


----------



## babetoo

you may get bonked


----------



## simonbaker

and really enjoy it.


----------



## MSC

If you're a masochist


----------



## simonbaker

don't ever feel leftout


----------



## babetoo

just join right in.


----------



## simonbaker

the party is just getting......


----------



## MSC

To the boiling point


----------



## simonbaker

of no return, and...


----------



## MSC

Nowhere to hide out


----------



## simonbaker

and escape the torment....


----------



## MSC

But tomorrow's another day


----------



## simonbaker

with a bright outlook


----------



## hamm4

simonbaker said:
			
		

> with a bright outlook



And sunshine no rain


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The vultures were circling


----------



## MSC

Looking for yummy carcasses


----------



## simonbaker

near the grassey riverbed


----------



## babetoo

and found nothing to devour.


----------



## MSC

Considered becoming a vegetarian


----------



## simonbaker

but liked meat to...


----------



## MSC

Especially the aged variety


----------



## simonbaker

with good marbeling and


----------



## MSC

Juicy blood oozing out


----------



## babetoo

and staining the ground


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Gasp exclaimed the CSI


----------



## MSC

The game is afoot!


----------



## simonbaker

let's form a possee


----------



## hamm4

To find out where


----------



## simonbaker

the bad guy is


----------



## hamm4

Going to strike next


----------



## simonbaker

week at high noon


----------



## Somebunny

How will we get


----------



## hamm4

Them to come to


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Guy Fawkes night in


----------



## MSC

Ambridge with a bonfire


----------



## Aunt Bea

burning an effigy of............


----------



## MSC

The intended Parliament bomber


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Sid Perks the Landlord


----------



## babetoo

he was very sly!


----------



## simonbaker

and mischivious but he


----------



## Aunt Bea

burned brightly in the


----------



## Somebunny

For their eyes only.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The optician did it


----------



## MSC

Fitted a glass eye


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

backwards in the Warlocks


----------



## Aunt Bea

navel, the fire danced


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

the tango with bruce


----------



## Aunt Bea

but Robbie wanted to


----------



## shnooky

Batman and Robin sitting...


----------



## babetoo

entrance to bat cave


----------



## simonbaker

then batwoman arrived and


----------



## hamm4

Rocked their socks!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

darn it cat woman


----------



## Somebunny

Where is boy wonder?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Look up in the


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Victoria Secrets catalogue page


----------



## Aunt Bea

with the matching lace


----------



## MSC

Where Teddies aren't bears


----------



## CWS4322

and chicks aren't hens.


----------



## simonbaker

and cats are not


----------



## Aunt Bea

as playful as kittens


----------



## simonbaker

until the dogs come


----------



## CWS4322

and chase the kittens.


----------



## simonbaker

across the grassey meadow


----------



## CWS4322

and up a tree.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Freddy the firemans giant


----------



## Aunt Bea

dalmatian was in pursuit


----------



## simonbaker

and quickly approached the


----------



## babetoo

edge of night


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

gown, worn by freddy's


----------



## Aunt Bea

half sister June-Bug


----------



## Somebunny

Who's beauty was known


----------



## Aunt Bea

to be greatly exaggerated


----------



## simonbaker

as the mirror cracked


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

a joke about her


----------



## Aunt Bea

that was no reflection


----------



## Somebunny

On her lovely significant


----------



## Aunt Bea

other, the prince of


----------



## Somebunny

Monkey business and a


----------



## simonbaker

crazy day ahead but


----------



## babetoo

he was not alarmed


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

so the burglar entered


----------



## babetoo

through the unlocked window.


----------



## Aunt Bea

He noticed the open


----------



## simonbaker

jewelery box upstairs next


----------



## Somebunny

To the open refrigerator


----------



## babetoo

he found frozen treasure


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

island parrot tap dancing


----------



## Somebunny

On a dead man's


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

what are you staring


----------



## Aunt Bea

at with those cold


----------



## simonbaker

eyes, they are like


----------



## Aunt Bea

Liz Taylor's White Diamonds


----------



## CWS4322

she kept under her


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

the pillow for the


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cockapoo to sleep on


----------



## simonbaker

with a satin cover


----------



## Aunt Bea

so he slides off


----------



## simonbaker

onto the feather bed


----------



## Aunt Bea

and into the arms


----------



## babetoo

of her prince charming.


----------



## simonbaker

Just then, the prince


----------



## babetoo

vanished like a ghost


----------



## Aunt Bea

and the dog howled


----------



## babetoo

at the bright moon


----------



## Aunt Bea

and the princess sobbed


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Who's the daddy Maury?


----------



## simonbaker

child support starts now


----------



## Aunt Bea

that the DNA test


----------



## Somebunny

Have been done, although


----------



## Aunt Bea

it seems odd that


----------



## Rocklobster

Today is tomorrow's yesterday.


----------



## simonbaker

Now what will we


----------



## babetoo

see in that riddle


----------



## Aunt Bea

our future and our


----------



## simonbaker

destiny. What is our


----------



## hamm4

Life to become now


----------



## simonbaker

that the prince has


----------



## babetoo

taken him a bride


----------



## Aunt Bea

and produced a child


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

from his tophat whilst


----------



## Aunt Bea

rummaging for a rabbit


----------



## simonbaker

to find test results


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

We have a winner


----------



## simonbaker

and the winner is


----------



## hamm4

The child is free


----------



## babetoo

at run and play


----------



## hamm4

To never be taken


----------



## simonbaker

for granted again because


----------



## hamm4

She is too smart


----------



## simonbaker

for her own good and


----------



## hamm4

And everyone else can


----------



## Somebunny

Take a flying leap


----------



## Aunt Bea

into the briny deep!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Up periscope and fetch


----------



## Aunt Bea

the poor sopping wretch


----------



## simonbaker

They felt sorry for her


----------



## Aunt Bea

and SpongeBob Square Pants


----------



## hamm4

Who with soggy pants


----------



## babetoo

waded through the flood


----------



## hamm4

To save them from


----------



## Aunt Bea

Puff the magic dragon


----------



## babetoo

who was good dragon


----------



## hamm4

From a dark cave


----------



## chopper

...in the deep south...


----------



## hamm4

To the far north


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Pole for a lap


----------



## Aunt Bea

around Santa's toy shop


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Mrs Claus screamed get


----------



## Aunt Bea

that brat outta my


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

stockings its not christmas


----------



## Aunt Bea

and he's not Santa


----------



## babetoo

jolly old elf though


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

who plays lead guitar


----------



## Aunt Bea

at the local bar


----------



## hamm4

Sang Santa's favorite song


----------



## Aunt Bea

by Jimmy Buffett, Margaritaville


----------



## hamm4

And the party began


----------



## simonbaker

suddenly, it began to


----------



## hamm4

Be out of control


----------



## Aunt Bea

the elves had spiked


----------



## simonbaker

the punch, then the


----------



## Aunt Bea

70's Antler Dance started


----------



## simonbaker

nobody danced except the


----------



## chopper

elf in the cake.


----------



## simonbaker

Just then, the elves


----------



## chopper

all went towards the...


----------



## simonbaker

cake because they were


----------



## chopper

Wanting to dance with


----------



## simonbaker

santa claus who just


----------



## babetoo

delivered the presents.


----------



## simonbaker

Now, the elves were


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

going to the Elfis


----------



## Aunt Bea

impersonator's concert at the


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

local Jingle Bill BBQ


----------



## Aunt Bea

in Santa's Holden Ute


----------



## simonbaker

they were all happy, but


----------



## chopper

the little elf who


----------



## Aunt Bea

was working the pedals


----------



## simonbaker

he was exhausted and


----------



## hamm4

And wanted to be


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

a male stripper called


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nick naughty butt nice


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

His sister Eva Vestoff


----------



## Aunt Bea

and Auntie Eartha Quake


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

and doctor Mal Practice


----------



## babetoo

who had an unfortunate name.


----------



## Aunt Bea

So the four decided


----------



## simonbaker

to go get drunk


----------



## hamm4

At the local bar


----------



## babetoo

it was called "joes bar"


----------



## hamm4

Quiet dark and lots


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

torches, never mind said


----------



## Aunt Bea

Eva, it's ladies night


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

I'll get my coat


----------



## Somebunny

So off they went


----------



## Aunt Bea

and meet you at


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

the xmas grotto, I


----------



## babetoo

helped in the building


----------



## simonbaker

where the bar is located


----------



## hamm4

And there they sat


----------



## Somebunny

Sipping Christmas grog until


----------



## hamm4

They heard a popping


----------



## chopper

Noise from around the


----------



## Somebunny

Back of the building.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Peter Popcorn was popping


----------



## Aunt Bea

corn for the movie


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

One flew over the


----------



## babetoo

from  quote "here's johnny"


----------



## simonbaker

they were intimidated but


----------



## Aunt Bea

took seats down front


----------



## hamm4

And watched an awesome


----------



## babetoo

performance by jack nicholson


----------



## Aunt Bea

while they waited for


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Godot and his amazing


----------



## Aunt Bea

characters Vladimir and Estragon


----------



## vitauta

@


----------



## hamm4

The nut house by


----------



## simonbaker

steven speilburgs house, then


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

in walked Lenny Bruce


----------



## vitauta

and was immediately handcuffed


----------



## Aunt Bea

for potty mouth monologue


----------



## babetoo

as was his want


----------



## vitauta

a cheer went up


----------



## simonbaker

all raised their glasses


----------



## hamm4

And gave him a


----------



## simonbaker

a big hug & then


----------



## hamm4

He ran out sceaming


----------



## simonbaker

what have we gotton ourselves


----------



## vitauta

crucified. they're killing me!!


----------



## simonbaker

Kids, what to do


----------



## hamm4

Just then a loud


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

botty cough resonated in


----------



## Aunt Bea

walked Pepe Le Pew


----------



## Somebunny

Looking for Penelope Pussycat


----------



## vitauta

passed the sniff test


----------



## simonbaker

while everyone was watching


----------



## Aunt Bea

Fifi La Fume crept


----------



## simonbaker

up the hill to


----------



## Aunt Bea

alert the fire department


----------



## hamm4

That a cat was


----------



## simonbaker

in the live wires


----------



## hamm4

From the trees that


----------



## Aunt Bea

surround the Christmas grotto


----------



## babetoo

singing christmas songs, cheerfully!


----------



## vitauta

come all ye faithful


----------



## hamm4

And then suddenly from


----------



## Aunt Bea

the heavens came a


----------



## hamm4

Cloud so big and


----------



## simonbaker

fierce looking but the


----------



## hamm4

And suddenly went poof


----------



## simonbaker

everything evaporated, just disapeared


----------



## Aunt Bea

but, in the distance


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Cannibals were cooking lunch


----------



## Aunt Bea

the parsons nose was


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

was rather hairy for


----------



## Aunt Bea

a man his age


----------



## hamm4

He didn't hear the


----------



## simonbaker

crowd chear as they


----------



## babetoo

all stood up gladly


----------



## simonbaker

to be recognized for


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

their fine cannibal cooking


----------



## Aunt Bea

and the Tipsy Parson


----------



## hamm4

Fell flat on the


----------



## babetoo

on surface of highway


----------



## Somebunny

The meal was abrubtly


----------



## Aunt Bea

returned to the pot


----------



## simonbaker

to kill the attitude


----------



## hamm4

Of the angry parson


----------



## Somebunny

Who had interrupted their


----------



## hamm4

Party of freshly cooked


----------



## simonbaker

remains. Then they started


----------



## simonbaker

after the pot boiled dry


----------



## Somebunny

dinner was ruined, so


----------



## vitauta

a beer run instead


----------



## Aunt Bea

driving Santa's rusty ute


----------



## Somebunny

singing the beer song


----------



## Aunt Bea

B-double, E-double are you


----------



## babetoo

a brave,robust, drinker?


----------



## Aunt Bea

A flashing light appeared


----------



## simonbaker

was it rudolph? or


----------



## Aunt Bea

the Publisher's Clearinghouse prize


----------



## simonbaker

that was being brought


----------



## babetoo

yeah, it was rudolf


----------



## Somebunny

Big red nose alight


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

to illuminate the strange


----------



## Aunt Bea

ballet of staggering elves


----------



## Somebunny

Hah! A floor show


----------



## babetoo

and it is x-rated


----------



## simonbaker

not meant for children


----------



## Aunt Bea

or old fools either


----------



## simonbaker

as far as that goes


----------



## babetoo

probably not for anyone.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Binoculars  ready Bolas strode


----------



## Somebunny

In, only to find


----------



## Aunt Bea

the Naked Chef dancing


----------



## vitauta

to jingle bell rock


----------



## Aunt Bea

with Nigella Lawson mixing


----------



## vitauta

carnal hot toddies and


----------



## Aunt Bea

Bolas looking on in


----------



## vitauta

made a citizen's arrest


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

with mink lined handcuffs


----------



## vitauta

that are reserved for


----------



## Aunt Bea

dashing through the snow


----------



## vitauta

drift dragon flying dying


----------



## Aunt Bea

and poof he was


----------



## Somebunny

Gone in an instant!


----------



## Aunt Bea

only the handcuffs remained


----------



## hamm4

Buried in new snow


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Well thats that said


----------



## Aunt Bea

the awkwardly tall elf


----------



## babetoo

put star on the tree.


----------



## Somebunny

'twas a palm tree


----------



## Aunt Bea

with a mean monkey


----------



## babetoo

that always bit children.


----------



## hamm4

A mistaken elf yelled


----------



## babetoo

save the children


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

for lunch the cannibal


----------



## Aunt Bea

chef made kiddy kabobs


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

last week and they


----------



## babetoo

were all eaten up.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

by a passing member


----------



## Aunt Bea

of the Gingerbread Guild


----------



## babetoo

led by the gingerbread man.


----------



## hamm4

Into the city with


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

a troupe of scantily


----------



## Aunt Bea

clad Gingersnaps of uncertain


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

gender were selling their


----------



## Aunt Bea

"wares" on the corner


----------



## simonbaker

making good money doing


----------



## babetoo

what they did best


----------



## Aunt Bea

they were smart cookies


----------



## simonbaker

but forgot where they


----------



## Aunt Bea

put the dough from


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

last bank robbery so


----------



## simonbaker

they took off, just then


----------



## Aunt Bea

a couple of crumbs


----------



## simonbaker

rolled down the front of


----------



## Aunt Bea

Brandy's camiknicker and landed


----------



## babetoo

right on the floor


----------



## simonbaker

Lets sweep it up


----------



## Aunt Bea

with Brandy's feather boa


----------



## Girl49

*4-Word Story*

while eating noodles Romanoff


----------



## simonbaker

after the meal was


----------



## babetoo

served in a quick manner


----------



## Girl49

*4-Word Story*

as Bessie began to


----------



## Somebunny

Sing a Christmas carol.


----------



## Aunt Bea

the dogs started to


----------



## babetoo

howl along with her


----------



## Aunt Bea

rendition of Silent Night


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Ala Joseph Pujol when


----------



## babetoo

he was a star


----------



## Aunt Bea

the noted fartiste broke


----------



## simonbaker

but did not crumble


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

as his wife Doris


----------



## Aunt Bea

accompanied him on the


----------



## babetoo

the road to Mandalay


----------



## Aunt Bea

looking for Spot White


----------



## simonbaker

on his trip to


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

stonehenge for the annual


----------



## Aunt Bea

summer solstice romp n roll


----------



## simonbaker

where it gets Fun &


----------



## Somebunny

Funky until the end


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The princess awoke and


----------



## Aunt Bea

headed for the bathroom


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

flushed the frog down


----------



## Aunt Bea

the loo with a whoosh


----------



## babetoo

sending him to the ocean.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Where he met a


----------



## simonbaker

mermaid named smelly jo


----------



## Aunt Bea

and Bubbles the Octomom


----------



## Dante1972

And there I was...


----------



## hamm4

Standing in an empty


----------



## Somebunny

Rowboat, without a paddle.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Octomum lent me two


----------



## Aunt Bea

baby octopi and away


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

to the nearest rock


----------



## Aunt Bea

with a telephone booth


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

oh no its broken


----------



## Aunt Bea

and a hermit crab


----------



## simonbaker

made it's way across


----------



## Somebunny

The toe of my


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

of my camel humphrey's


----------



## Aunt Bea

a happy warrior looking


----------



## vitauta

for ways to score


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

from just outside the


----------



## Aunt Bea

widely cast net of


----------



## simonbaker

wickedness. Then they started


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

To make kippers for


----------



## vitauta

the vikings coming from


----------



## Aunt Bea

Minnesota after the big


----------



## babetoo

wild and crazy snow.


----------



## simonbaker

The ice storm cancelled


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ace Rimmer's smoked kipper


----------



## simonbaker

snacks that smelled bad


----------



## Somebunny

It really was a


----------



## vitauta

teachable moment for those


----------



## Aunt Bea

who surf on crocodiles


----------



## simonbaker

and eat kipper snacks.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Shiver me timbers Pugwash


----------



## vitauta

[bea 'n bolas should write a book together--perhaps coauthor a children's book]


----------



## Aunt Bea

vitauta said:


> [bea 'n bolas should write a book together--perhaps coauthor a children's book]



The book has already been written!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

what asked Seaman Stains


----------



## vitauta

suffering seagulls!  anybody seen


----------



## Somebunny

My peg leg and


----------



## hamm4

And arm in the


----------



## simonbaker

basket is worth it's weight


----------



## babetoo

in gold, i think.


----------



## simonbaker

Has the world really


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

yes the mind reader


----------



## Somebunny

Said, while cooking a


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

passing monk medium(get it) rare


----------



## babetoo

asked for mashed potatoes.


----------



## simonbaker

is there gravy with that


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

asked the runaway train


----------



## Aunt Bea

as it sped towards


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

A very very dark


----------



## Aunt Bea

passage into the earth


----------



## Somebunny

Worm's tunnel, chugging an


----------



## babetoo

an ice cold beer


----------



## Aunt Bea

from the Polar Express


----------



## simonbaker

The beer was iced


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

so was the driver


----------



## Aunt Bea

they both chugged along


----------



## Somebunny

Until they could chug


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

a passing lug with


----------



## babetoo

a huge black eye


----------



## Aunt Bea

and Bette Davis smile


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

and errol flynn's huge


----------



## babetoo

fame and large ego


----------



## hamm4

Made them turn to


----------



## Aunt Bea

a life of crime


----------



## hamm4

Just at Christmas time


----------



## Aunt Bea

when kings of orient


----------



## simonbaker

come bearing gifts to


----------



## hamm4

The newborn King of


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

break dancing bucky tom


----------



## babetoo

was a sight to behold


----------



## simonbaker

beneath a starey sky


----------



## vitauta

handing out backdoor passes


----------



## babetoo

to heavy metal concert.


----------



## vitauta

bringing in new year's


----------



## Aunt Bea

promise of fresh adventures


----------



## babetoo

will be very interesting


----------



## simonbaker

in an otherwise dull


----------



## Aunt Bea

life limited to four


----------



## vitauta

major food groups which


----------



## simonbaker

were difficult to follow


----------



## Aunt Bea

until the Egyptians invented


----------



## simonbaker

a new sundial for


----------



## Aunt Bea

the Pharaoh's solar watch


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The pharaohs wife shouted


----------



## Aunt Bea

you are tracking sand


----------



## babetoo

all over the castle


----------



## Aunt Bea

get the royal Roomba!


----------



## simonbaker

clean this up immediatly


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Why shouted the eunuch


----------



## babetoo

must make a mess


----------



## vitauta

right before castle inspections


----------



## simonbaker

were conducted. Then they


----------



## Kylie1969

got themselves organised for


----------



## simonbaker

a white glove inspection, already


----------



## Kylie1969

having been through this


----------



## simonbaker

they were old pro's


----------



## MrsLMB

but still worried about


----------



## vitauta

these humorless men declaring


----------



## simonbaker

What is this all about!?


----------



## MrsLMB

Where'd you get bacon?


----------



## vitauta

oh, didn't you hear?


----------



## Kylie1969

we bought it last


----------



## Aunt Bea

night from a gypsy


----------



## Kylie1969

who was also selling


----------



## simonbaker

about anything imaginable.  Then,


----------



## Kylie1969

out of the blue


----------



## simonbaker

here comes the pirate


----------



## Kylie1969

with lots of gold


----------



## MrsLMB

and fine bottles of


----------



## Aunt Bea

Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum


----------



## simonbaker

don't forget the ice


----------



## Kylie1969

as it is essential


----------



## simonbaker

for chilled cocktails after


----------



## Kylie1969

such a long and


----------



## simonbaker

dreadfull trip from the


----------



## Kylie1969

mountains, now they can


----------



## MrsLMB

relax once they find


----------



## simonbaker

the treasure they have


----------



## Kylie1969

had stored away somewhere


----------



## MrsLMB

but memories are short


----------



## simonbaker

& with all that drinking


----------



## Kylie1969

very hard to recall


----------



## simonbaker

So, they took it


----------



## Kylie1969

as is and continued


----------



## simonbaker

to once again sail


----------



## Kylie1969

to unchartered destinations until


----------



## simonbaker

the weather turned rough


----------



## Kylie1969

which caused some complications


----------



## simonbaker

they had to go in


----------



## Kylie1969

to a port at


----------



## simonbaker

the closest eastern shoreline.


----------



## Kylie1969

They started to look


----------



## MrsLMB

around and realized nobody


----------



## Aunt Bea

brought the ship's anchor


----------



## Kylie1969

so the ship had


----------



## vitauta

no layover possible and


----------



## KAYLINDA

the dwindling food supplies,


----------



## simonbaker

made for some hungry


----------



## Kylie1969

hobbits, dwarves and elves


----------



## Aunt Bea

luckily they were able


----------



## MrsLMB

to raid Pac's bacon


----------



## vitauta

canadian too, thick slabs


----------



## Aunt Bea

and CWS4322 hen house


----------



## Kylie1969

taking lots of eggs


----------



## simonbaker

to make some omellettes


----------



## Kylie1969

for the hungry mob


----------



## vitauta

bacon, fried potatoes and


----------



## MrsLMB

eggs will get them


----------



## Kylie1969

full bellies and


----------



## simonbaker

make them tired for a


----------



## Kylie1969

at least a month


----------



## vitauta

provisions no longer a


----------



## Kylie1969

an issue for all


----------



## MrsLMB

the fat little bellies


----------



## simonbaker

made it difficult to


----------



## Kylie1969

walk a straight line


----------



## simonbaker

because they had drank


----------



## Kylie1969

ever so much of


----------



## MrsLMB

and eaten not enough


----------



## Kylie1969

vegetables to keep their


----------



## MrsLMB

hair and teeth healthy


----------



## Kylie1969

they set off on


----------



## MrsLMB

a search for tasty


----------



## simonbaker

fruits, vegetables and tastey


----------



## Kylie1969

things they could find


----------



## simonbaker

Then, those eggs just


----------



## Kylie1969

broke out of the


----------



## MrsLMB

shells and ran like


----------



## Kylie1969

she has never run


----------



## simonbaker

because the little critters


----------



## Kylie1969

were very fast and


----------



## MrsLMB

they had green goo


----------



## Kylie1969

all over their bodies


----------



## simonbaker

and in their hair


----------



## Kylie1969

what a mess they


----------



## simonbaker

Now they need to


----------



## Kylie1969

have to clean up


----------



## simonbaker

get organized and move


----------



## Kylie1969

to a safer location


----------



## simonbaker

where there are no


----------



## Kylie1969

nasty animals that can


----------



## simonbaker

harm you in any


----------



## Kylie1969

way, shape or form


----------



## MrsLMB

so long as you


----------



## Kylie1969

keep to the right


----------



## simonbaker

and do not look them


----------



## Kylie1969

in the eyes and


----------



## MrsLMB

never whistle happy tunes


----------



## Kylie1969

like the seven dwarves


----------



## MrsLMB

because happy tunes make


----------



## simonbaker

make them very hyper.


----------



## Kylie1969

and when that happens


----------



## MrsLMB

they River Dance like


----------



## simonbaker

little elves on a


----------



## Kylie1969

tour of Ireland, dancing


----------



## simonbaker

drinking and having a


----------



## Kylie1969

jolly good time, until


----------



## simonbaker

they all started getting


----------



## Kylie1969

sore feet from the


----------



## vitauta

pointy-toed and curved


----------



## Kylie1969

shaped shoes they were


----------



## MrsLMB

wearing so changed into


----------



## Kylie1969

some slippers, they were


----------



## simonbaker

fluffy with tiny little


----------



## Kylie1969

belts on the


----------



## simonbaker

top next to


----------



## Kylie1969

their little toes


----------



## MrsLMB

and jingle bells rang


----------



## simonbaker

when they walked down


----------



## MrsLMB

the street next to


----------



## simonbaker

the hobbits home near


----------



## MrsLMB

that big round shiny


----------



## simonbaker

plow share that was


----------



## CatPat

from outer space and


----------



## MrsLMB

glowed and hummed a


----------



## simonbaker

nice little tune about


----------

